# Flatheads are the best medicine



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

After dragging my crippled body out for last few weeks with few results, something finally went well. On a hunch, I've been wanting to experiment some different waters lately. True to his name  , Justcrazy agreed to the experiment. Honestly, I was hoping for better results, but we certainly can't complain. We ended up with a couple young ladies that could have passed for twins.



















There were also a couple missed opportunities, but that flatheading.


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Very nice catch man. As far as medicine goes, you could not be more correct. There is something about those ever so hope-filled hours just before and after sunset of waiting for that first flat to hit and when it does, all other problems seem to just go away; but that is why we fish. I know my blood pressure has to go down as soon as all those rods are set & ready!

JB


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice indeed !!! Justcrazy has come a long way in the cattin area, that's for sure.....  Thanks for the report M.Magis.......... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

AWESOME...
Glad you got a fix in


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice flatheads Mike!


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Holy crapola!!! Those are some nice huge flats. What did you catch them on?

I agree that fishing is the best medicine even when I don't catch a single thing. Just being on the water with the rods set and relaxing makes all the stress of working go away. Just wish the weekend was longer to do more fishing.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad to see the little ones were biting, but from you I expected to see a trophy flathead.  Great job guys, way to go.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish guys!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> from you I expected to see a trophy flathead.


 I'm still recovering from the back surgery, so I figured 35 lbs. was the most I could lift safely. Rob and I agreed we'd limit our catch to "mediocre" fish only and save the big ones for next time.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Mediocre fish to you are good ones for me! Those are some nice fish! Thanks for showing the pics!  :B


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Nice flats!! You did much better than we did. Hope you get back to 100% real soon.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice fish,guys.
seems like their on the move finally
after the baby i got a couple weeks ago,i'll settle for mediocre unless the big boys wanna play  
if i hadn't had plans saturday,i'd have got hold of you.we gotta get together again soon.especially with dumbass   
i haven't got a chance to get out with him yet this year.and i won't place any limitations on him


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Real nice, I bet you dipped your chicken livers in banana strawberry jello, eh ??
You-know-who will be making a speedier recovery after seeing those.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike


> but from you I expected to see a trophy flathead.


Expectations sure are high for you  
I told you to leave the reel selector on trophy fish 



> You-know-who will be making a speedier recovery after seeing those.


Sawbones will probably release me to drive the first week of Aug.  
If I have weight restrictions and can't lift em we just take pictures of em by my boot  

If it ain't 50 we will have to call it a practice fish so no one is disappointed


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Mike I had a great time and I am even more anxious to get back out than I was last week. For a couple of cursed men we didn't do to bad at all. 

They weren't the biggest fish in the lake, but they sure acted like they had taken some fighting lessons once we set the hook.

As for your old fart, welll, welll, I resemble that dumbass statement  . As soon as you are ready I'm sure I can find room for you in the boat. You just have to get permission from Capt. Woody to come aboard.


Rob


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm ready.and i'll bribe captain woody with a goodie


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> bet you dipped your chicken livers in banana strawberry jello, eh ??


Who told our secret flathead bait?   
 Misfit would be proud. I think I only slept for an hour.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Misfit would be proud. I think I only slept for an hour


  you learn fast,LOL. 
finally,someone who can hang with me besides dumba................justcrazy


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Where's my waders...it's getting deep in this thread...  DA KING !!!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice flats  congrats!!!I might have to try fishing again sometime myself


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

nice flatheads... becareful with your back with those babies


----------

